# Sunday Fatty ... The Snow Is Melting!!



## SmokinGame (Feb 21, 2021)

Sun is out! Temps jumped 30F since Friday! My dear wife thought a fatty sounded just right to start our February smokes. 








2# of elk burger (from my 2019 hunt),  1# sausage, spinach (she loves spinach in the fatty), portabellas, red peppers and pepper jack cheeses. I think this may be enough meals the rest of the week.

No prep pictures. I was pulling it together at 3AM  and just didn't think about it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice I love that combo in a fattie. Can wait to see the end result. We started our melt today as well. Will be nice to get out of the house after being snowed in since last Saturday


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 21, 2021)

Sounds like a delicious fatty to me!!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 21, 2021)

SG, I'm in!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 21, 2021)

Waiting for the finish!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes, definitely leftovers for the rest of the week. 












Taste was definitely good, but room for improvement. Only 2nd fatty/meatloaf I have smoked using elk. Wife and I agreed it needed more moisture and more cheese and spinach. Had the seasoning (Italian blend) down pretty good.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks good bud. You could mix in some chopped bacon or ground sausage to help with the moisture. I actually add both in my meatloaf recipe.


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 21, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks good bud. You could mix in some chopped bacon or ground sausage to help with the moisture. I actually add both in my meatloaf recipe.



Thanks, Jake. Wife and I both mentioned it might be good idea to chop the bacon and put it in. Also was thinking of mixing a little ricotta with the meat.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks and sounds like a great combo. Nice work

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2021)

That Looks Great, SG !!!
Nice Job!
Like.
Snow's not melting here!!
We just got 6 more inches this morning, bringing us to a Grand Total so far of 72".
Of that 6 Foot, at least 30" is still on the ground.

Bear


----------



## bellarozes (Aug 29, 2021)

Agree on the sandy soil! I live in NE Scotland and our soil is naturally sandy. Also purple carrots are fantastic! They taste delicious and look so cool when they come out the ground. We’ve been growing Purple Haze and Purple Sun varieties if you’re interested.









192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------

